# Spring / Summer promotions from Audio Advice



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

Hello folks

Well we have been busy coming up with some stunning packages to help blow away the depressing credit crunch we keep getting rammed down our throats.

We have put these promotions into a nice wee brochure and if anyone would like us to send you one please send an e-mail to us at:

[email protected]

and we will get one sent out to you. Remember to send your name, address and a contact number if possible so we can forward any future offers too (if you want 'em)

Thanks folks

Iain
Audio Advice

www.audioadvice.co.uk


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm looking for a custom sub box (12") to fit in the boot of my E46 convertible, the current one leaves me with no space.

What would your suggestions be?


----------

